# Hensley's Hitch Helper



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone use one of these little gadgets? I thought I had seen a lot of "hitch helper" type gadgets...but this one is really cool. I found it on the site that sells Hensley hitches. It's a "foot" for the tounge jack that allows you to move it left or right about 6 inches with the use of a ratcheting wrench (or cordless drill with proper bit, I presume). This could be very useful when you don't have a back up partner or backup camera. At only about $40, it seems like a







gadget.

http://www.safetowin...tos/40015-2.jpg


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Got one!

They are a huge help for owners of Hensley Hitches- but truth be told, I havn't had to use mine much because I've gotten so good at backing up....


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a harder time backing with my new tv than my old one for some reason. I don't know if it's because the turning radius is sharper on the Sequoia... Anyway, that looks like it would help out a lot when your on your own.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It can be used for any trailer, the shaft from the tongue jack just slips into the collar and then the nose of the trailer can be moved up to 6 inches or so left or right.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Got one too I haven't had to use mine much


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We have one and use it all the time. I back up to within a few inches, move the tongue left or right to line it up and then back the rest of the way. Saves a lot of time.

Dave.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have one and use it. It came as part of a package I bought with the Hensley Arrow. It is a very straight-forward device that pretty much explains itself. A word of caution, though. The first time I used mine I inadvertently pushed it off of the block and in the process I destroyed it. The round piece that accepts the tongue jack managed to wedge itself into the worm gear and refused to come out under any circumstances. I simply called Hensley and they sent me a replacement at no charge, in spite of the fact I admitted I had destroyed it through my own incompetence.

Reverie


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have one but haven't used it... if it's just the kids and I the 14 year old will sorta guide me and if not I grab a neighbor!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Have it and use it. Pretty handy. I have a backup camera but it still helps for the micro adjustments (if required, which is not often).


----------

